# rome move



## Madibabe (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Pls help. 

I am hoping to move to Italy, rome, in a few months as i'm tired of being in berlin now. 
Can anyone suggest where to start looking for apts to rent or possible websites I can check pls?

Also how does rental work in Italy and what are the average costs of a one bedroom apt, outside the city but close enough to get to the airport as I work in the airlines.
And finally, did you move with a moving van or did it yourself?? approx costs??

Thanks.
Madi


----------

